# Wormy Chestnut



## myingling (Sep 30, 2013)

Heres Wormy Chestnut long box I been workin on ,,its got a Padauk Lid
Its not real pretty but got lots of turkey in it will be in my vest come fall 

http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4338_zpsd6ae28e0.jpg
http://i624.Rule #2/albums/tt322/RILEYYYY4/DSCF4342_zps1159e209.jpg


----------



## rdnkmedic (Sep 30, 2013)

Pretty doesn't call turkeys. Long as it sounds good looks don't matter. It's simple and to the point. Good job.


----------



## bluedot (Sep 30, 2013)

Looks good to me. Hope it brings a flock back together!


----------



## BrentWin (Oct 1, 2013)

I like it!


----------



## bearmanric (Oct 1, 2013)

Sweet I like it to . Rick


----------

